# Bitcoin headache



## pwsincd (Feb 5, 2014)

too tired to think .. off to bed but :

If i earn consistently like i do 100 micro bitcoins everyday . would it take me 27 yrs to make 1 bitcoin .. or am i too tired to do simple math ..


----------



## Xexyz (Feb 5, 2014)

What GPU do you have?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 5, 2014)

27.397 years by my math. You're making 1/10,000 (or 10.000 depending on locale) of a bitcoin per day. That means 10,000 days to get one full bitcoin. With 365 days in a year, that comes out to approximately 27.397 years.

By the by, if your mining is that abysmal, you may want to get a dedicated mining device, if you're serious about attempting to mine.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 5, 2014)

cheers maybe im not as tired ....

Some shitty GPU , I dont mine 

anyone know how to gain server root access to a website lol...  its worth 1 BTC lmao.. god im bored.


----------



## ryuga93 (Feb 5, 2014)

You should consider mining litecoin or dogecoin using the gpu,now Bitcoin is for ASIC only tools.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 5, 2014)

just so you know, you lose more money in electricity than you gain in coins. just buy 100$ worth of some other new coin and wait for the inevitable surge.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 5, 2014)

yeah , i was just researching , i have looked at the doge etc, was just reading all info.. im aware of the processes in volved


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 5, 2014)

If you want to profit from Bitcoin then buying the coin is your only option. Mining Bitcoin at this stage is simply not profitable.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 5, 2014)

yup, unless you have custom built mining rig (not just throwing some gaming gpu's) then its not worth it
you could always get a job instead of investing all this time and money on something that might not be profitable
and try and play the stock market instead


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 5, 2014)

I could have bought bitcoins so cheap, but I thought "why would a currency made for drug dealers really ever go so high"....


----------



## weatMod (Feb 5, 2014)

WHY YOU NO MINE DOGE!






http://coinmarketcap.com/doge_180.html

seriously reddit fags are pumping the shit out of it
i am kicking myself for not getting in earlier


----------



## Xexyz (Feb 5, 2014)

Should've mined it.  My 260X produces 300Mhash/s which is good right?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 5, 2014)

Xexyz said:


> Should've mined it.  My 260X produces 300Mhash/s which is good right?


No. If you want to mine at a decent rate it is far from being good.


----------



## Xexyz (Feb 5, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> No. If you want to mine at a decent rate it is far from being good.


 
It's ok, I don't mine seriously.


----------



## Chocolina (Feb 5, 2014)

Bitcoin Mining is all profit even on a crappy or outdated CPU if your electricity cost for your PC is zero. I recommend you steal electricity.


----------



## weatMod (Feb 5, 2014)

Chocolina said:


> Bitcoin Mining is all profit even on a crappy or outdated CPU if your electricity cost for your PC is zero. I recommend you steal electricity.


 
if were going to steal electricity i would use it to grow some killer KB and then sell it on the SR for bitcoins =PROFIT ,much more efficient and profitable than mining them


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 5, 2014)

Xexyz said:


> It's ok, I don't mine seriously.


You really wouldn't profit from 300 Mhash/s anyway. You might as well do something good such as Bonic or [email protected] with that GPU instead.


----------



## Xexyz (Feb 5, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> You really wouldn't profit from 300 Mhash/s anyway. You might as well do something good such as Bonic or [email protected] with that GPU instead.


 
Thanks


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 5, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> yup, unless you have custom built mining rig (not just throwing some gaming gpu's) then its not worth it
> you could always get a job instead of investing all this time and money on something that might not be profitable
> and try and play the stock market instead


 

ill try to get a job... wait.. my electrical business says i do and to sit back down


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2014)

For the record there are still places in the world that bundle electricity with rent.
That said it is what 1 US cent a day at present exchange rates (which are steady enough right now), even if the hardness does not increase.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 5, 2014)

weatMod said:


> WHY YOU NO MINE DOGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in, I've got over 120k DOGE. It's something, but not that much. I regret not buying even more when it was 0,35 USD/1k, now it's about 1,5 USD/1k. Maybe it'll go x10 again, maybe not, who knows


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 5, 2014)

Satangel said:


> I'm in, I've got over 120k DOGE. It's something, but not that much. I regret not buying even more when it was 0,35 USD/1k, now it's about 1,5 USD/1k. Maybe it'll go x10 again, maybe not, who knows


 
I sold 10k when it was 0.00000054 
Now I only have 6k


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow, so mining bitcoins is a giant waste of time?

Color me several shades of shocked.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 5, 2014)

Will my GTS 450 be of good use for Bitcoin/Dogecoin mining?


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 5, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wow, so mining bitcoins is a giant waste of time?
> 
> Color me several shades of shocked.


 
More like a waste of resource, actually. You don't have to sit by your PC all day.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 5, 2014)

ignore guild shes on the horse named " bigger better stronger longer" not everyone has the same knowledge a fact most forget when forum posting.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 5, 2014)

pwsincd said:


> ignore guild shes on the horse named " bigger better stronger longer" not everyone has the same knowledge a fact most forget when forum posting.


 
Except *he* is absolutely right, unless you have thousands of dollars to spend on mining rigs (or tons of ASIC miners), Bitcoin mining is an absolute waste of resources and energy. Buying/selling at this point is the only viable way to make money with Bitcoins nowadays, the difficulty is so high you'd need multiple ASIC miners to make any money. 


Litecoin-variations like "Dogecoins" on the other hand are still in their infancy, so they're easier to mine, but even then you won't be making too much money until their value skyrockets (which will take at least 1-3 years before that happens, despite it's popularity).


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Feb 5, 2014)

#Offtopic Where i can buy Dogecoins via paypal? anywone willing to sell me some lol?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 5, 2014)

JayRo said:


> Will my GTS 450 be of good use for Bitcoin/Dogecoin mining?


No. Not only is that card weak, but Nvidia card in general (with few exception) are terrible in mining.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 5, 2014)

yeah she was spot on, only her tone was way off.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 5, 2014)

pwsincd said:


> ignore guild *shes* on the horse named " bigger better stronger longer" not everyone has the same knowledge a fact most forget when forum posting.


 


pwsincd said:


> yeah *she* was spot on, only her tone was way off.


 

I think you've mistaken Guild for Guildilocks.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 6, 2014)

lol  , mistakes are made when you dont know what you mean.


----------

